# Asking Artists, please look!



## Nardia (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi there! 

I and my sis are opening up a small furry club for people to hang out at in SL and we were wondering if there are any artists in FA who would be happy to allow us to upload some of their PG, tasteful pictures into SL for display in our club?

Our club is located just across from our store Furry Fashion, which is one of the largest Furry stores/locations in SL itself. 

If there is anyone interested please feel free to say so here, or note me on FA about it! 

:3


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thumbs up to you guys for getting visual rights before posting things on the internet. While I am an artist, I wont have alot of the stuff your interested in.

If I was that kind of artists, though, Ide give you guys permission in an instant.

:3


----------



## Taralack (Mar 15, 2010)

You could look through my gallery and see if you like anything.


----------



## Nardia (Mar 16, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> You could look through my gallery and see if you like anything.



Oooh yes we like, is it ok if we use them?


----------



## Taralack (Mar 16, 2010)

Sure! Let me know what you decide to display?


----------



## Fay V (Mar 17, 2010)

Go ahead and look through my gallery to see if you like anything.


----------



## AriaKitty (Mar 17, 2010)

Feel free to look through mine and see if there's anything you'd like to display. Let me know what you pick if you do. *curious* X3


----------



## Nylak (Mar 17, 2010)

You could use anything of mine as long as credit/sig remains intact, though I don't have much work in my gallery these days. Sounds fun. :3


----------



## Nardia (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey guys heads up! If you want us to put up an ad for you in SL in the club just note me on FA with details! If you have a comission ad link me to it and we can put it up with some info for you!!!

And thanks to everyone that's offering we're going through galleries now!!! :3


----------



## Nardia (Mar 18, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Sure! Let me know what you decide to display?



Here's a few we picked that I remember off the bat

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3547979/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/978633/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/514973/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2158679/


----------



## Taralack (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow, cool. XD Would be cool to see screenshots of them in SL itself too, haha.

Anyways, note sent.


----------

